# NEC



## rg1 (May 14, 2017)

Two single phase 10 HP, 500V motors connected to a single branch. What is the  minimum size of  90 deg, THHW  conductor used if one motor is continuous and the other is intermittent duty cycle.

My problem is where to look for the fl current of a 10 hp 500v 1 ph motor. The table 430.248 does not have it?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 15, 2017)

Does it specify whether this is for an AC or DC motor? Because depending on that info will then dictate which table to use. My intuition and application experience leads me to believe this is a DC motor since 500V is a typical operating DC voltage. See Table 430.247.


----------



## rg1 (May 15, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Does it specify whether this is for an AC or DC motor? Because depending on that info will then dictate which table to use. My intuition and application experience leads me to believe this is a DC motor since 500V is a typical operating DC voltage. See Table 430.247.


View attachment 9470


From the question there are enough hints that these are AC motors. May be a wrong question?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 15, 2017)

rg1 said:


> View attachment 9470
> 
> 
> From the question there are enough hints that these are AC motors. May be a wrong question?


Certainly not enough detail provided in that case. However, I stand by my previous comment that this is most likely referring to a DC motor application. Which I suppose could be very loosely considered "single phase". LOL


----------



## rg1 (May 15, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Certainly not enough detail provided in that case. However, I stand by my previous comment that this is most likely referring to a DC motor application. Which I suppose could be very loosely considered "single phase". LOL


Have you taken into consideration that the motors are connected to a Transformer on a single branch.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 15, 2017)

rg1 said:


> Have you taken into consideration that the motors are connected to a Transformer on a single branch.


Sure. But that doesn't necessarily mean that on the secondary side of the xfmr that the power supply isn't being rectified to DC. But again, it seems this problem is either worded incorrectly or has a typo.


----------



## rg1 (May 15, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sure. But that doesn't necessarily mean that on the secondary side of the xfmr that the power supply isn't being rectified to DC. But again, it seems this problem is either worded incorrectly or has a typo.


Thanks a lot. I assume the actual examination questions are scrutinized thoroughly for such ambiguities.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 15, 2017)

rg1 said:


> Thanks a lot. I assume the actual examination questions are scrutinized thoroughly for such ambiguities.


NP. And that is a correct assumption. Good luck with your studies! :thumbs:


----------



## BigWheel (May 17, 2017)

rg1 said:


> View attachment 9470
> 
> 
> From the question there are enough hints that these are AC motors. May be a wrong question?


I'm inclined to believe that the "500V" was fat-fingered and was meant to be "200V." If it was supposed to be 200V, you could solve that with the NEC.

What's the solution given?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 17, 2017)

I would use the 460 volt column.


----------



## BigWheel (May 17, 2017)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I would use the 460 volt column.


Problem is there isn't a 460V column in the single-phase table...


----------



## rg1 (May 17, 2017)

The answer is taking 500 V Dc. lol. @knight1fox3 was right but now its not worth to discuss the issue further.


----------

